# 33 GTR



## dan4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello people i looked at an R33 GTR today and couple of things id like to ask please....

Im told its a uk car but it has import rear plate. Has mph dials with no sign of tampering though. Cloth interior and is this colour:

nissansilvia.com/forums/uploads/monthly_12_2009/post-32875-12603338058133_thumb.jpg

Think there were only 100 imported by middehurst to be used as uk cars, were they certain colours as its quite a distinctive colour imho?

It has nasty black bubbling crap on the inlet manifold, looks abit like hard underseal. Is that a stock coating thats peeling off of something to worry about?

It has an oil leak from the front of engine around where the wiring loom comes around the cambelt cover

Brakes are shot as its been stood for ages, pricey? It has Brembo's, didnt know if they were stock

What would be a reasonable price for a GTR at present?

Im sure il have lots more questions but that will do for now!

thanks

dan


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

hello Dan, you get what you pay, with a gtr. Many hidden costs to consider. Try to buy a known car, they come up on forum and have usually genuine reasons for being for sale. Also try to find an owner that lives local to you, am sure they would assist you. Always buyer beware. Brian


----------



## dan4 (Oct 2, 2010)

I appreciate the advice buddy, the car is local to me (kent) Ive owned some big power stuff and many jap cars previously but ive learnt that they arent as bad as people moan about. You should try owning a mercedes!

What is a reasonable starting point....£6k? R32's seem to fetch more for some reason


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

I live in kent, when i decided to buy a gtr i looked at and tried various gtr33s then a 32 came up for sale that looked promising, to cut long story short i bought the 32. Its been terrific, and in my and lots of members on here opinion is the better buy. Like you i have owned most of the high powered cars and can honestly say the car i own now has given me more pleasure and interest than any of the others. If you would like to see my car you are more than welcome. Its not for sale though lol.


----------



## dan4 (Oct 2, 2010)

That would be great, thanks. I have a soft spot for 32's tbh, the 33 is far more bulky.

I dont suppose you are attending the tunnel run coming up soon?


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Can be there Dan when and where ? where do you live?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

dan4 said:


> What is a reasonable starting point....£6k? R32's seem to fetch more for some reason


In my opinion £6k would get you a dog of an R33 GTR. For an idea of what a decent one goes for have a look at Wills silver one in the for sale section on here, that cars a minter.

I believe if you contact Middlehurst with the car details they can confirm if its a UK one.

The inlet manifolds were painted black from factory and the paint often bubbles/cracks with age, I often use the condition of the inlet manifold to assess the mileage of the car - amazing how many come up for sale with less than 50,000 miles on the clock and when you look at the peeling engine paint its blatantly done double that. Brembo brakes are stock.

To be honest it sounds a bit rough, there are much better examples out there.


----------



## dan4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Tbh i was looking at 200's but this car popped up and caught my eye, the guy wants around 6k for it but it needs work. To be brutally honest i think that car looks hideous, i dont mean offence by that but each to their own. Id not be considering paying that much money again, ive been there before and id have kept the supra if that was the case

Being a Vspec does that rule this car im considering out as a uk model? Or were all Vspecs UK models? 

This car has supposedly covered 76k miles

Having a look throught for sale posts i noticed a picture of someones dash showing the clocks with MPH and KMPH, im 100% this car had just MPH and definitly had the A-LSD in the rev counter


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine a UK spec. There were sold in 97/98 I think, so £6k is way to low, must be something wrong with it! If it's a genuine UK car, the VIN number will be something like JN1GAPR33U0000093, where the last digits are the number out of 100 that were made. Also, UK cars have external gearbox and diff oil coolers, found right at the back underneath the car.


----------



## dan4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes its been sat for 6years! To be honest the guy appears to be in his 70's and i dont think he realises what he has apart from it being a two owner car and it was 60k new, he liked to keep telling me that


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't see what difference it makes whether a car is a UK or import at this stage. What counts is the UK history and whether its been refreshed / rebuilt. If it hasn't, regardless of the odometer, budget £6K just in case.


----------



## dan4 (Oct 2, 2010)

budget 6k for what buying or repairing?!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

6k for a rebuild if you can't do it yourself. GTR's are alot to run and maintain. Alot more than your avarage jap car.


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

The link in the first post is a Gtst NOT a GTR!


----------



## dan4 (Oct 2, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> 6k for a rebuild if you can't do it yourself. GTR's are alot to run and maintain. Alot more than your avarage jap car.


The only thing i cant do is bodywork, which is a shame as it needs tidying. When you say 6k though do you mean engine rebuild? Surely they wont need rebuilding at 70-80k?!

Just to set the record straight i have experienced high end jap cars and the maintenance is really not that bad. I really cant see the scare mongering of high end jap car owners, servicing on a high end merc is circa £1000 a time, brakes are the same along with tyres and shocks that are £1400 fitted each :nervous: The only overly expensive part ive ever looked up was for my 350Z which was a throttle body, suprising considering imho its not exactly a box of tricks compared to some jap cars.....


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

if the engine has been maintained properly and is running standard then it should be fine. 


However the Rb26 engine is not as reliable as a JZA80 (supra). They can be but they need a few mods to keep them from breaking. The main issue is oil starvation. 

Also as the car you have looked at has been stood for many years i can see it having a few issues when it hits the road again.


What is that link you have put up? Thats not a GTR so defo not a U.K spec.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

a link to the advert is definately required to even make observations. What has the link got to do with it? the colour?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

UK cars also had a diferent indicator/fog light arrangement in the front bumper where they look rectangular instead of round. There's also an air duct on the front passenger side for the engine oil cooler. Around the back, there will be two small oil coolers for the diff that you can see if you get down low. They dont have the xenons standard but if they've been fitted afterwards then bonus.

All UK cars were V-Spec, ony a few had the leather interior optioned up. The interior should have red inserts on the seats together with red stitching. The speedo should have MPH on it. The interior mats were also different to the import cars.

All UK cars were 97/98 year models


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

love threads like this, its like going on to a forum version of mastermind

"your specialist subject is"...."uk GT-Rs"


Q1.....whats the difference between JDM and UK..

LOL


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

The engine should be fine but its the ancillaries that will need replacing. Much cheaper to do before they fail and potentially wreck your engine.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

dan-hipgrave said:


> In my opinion £6k would get you a dog of an R33 GTR. For an idea of what a decent one goes for have a look at Wills silver one in the for sale section on here, that cars a minter.



Thanks buddy, very good of you to say :thumbsup:

Got a cracker yourself :smokin:


----------

